# I Loved You Best.



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

So this is where we part, my friend, and you'll run on
around the bend. Gone from sight, but not from mind,
new pleasures there you'll surely find.

I will go on, I'll find the strength. Life measures quality, not length.
One long embrace before you leave, share one last look before I grieve.

There are others, that much is true, but they be they and you be you.
And I, fair, impartial or so I thought, will remember well all you've taught.

Your place I'll hold, you will be missed, the fur I stroked, the nose I kissed.
And as you journey to your rest, take with you this...I loved you best.

Jim Willis (with a few minor alterations by me.)


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

So beautiful, moved me to tears. What a beautiful pup, gone too soon. I have my heart dog waiting for me at the bridge too ((hugs)) <3


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

I am so sorry to hear Newlie is gone! Prayers sent.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

What a beautiful poem. Tears down my cheeks, crying for you and all others here who went before and after him, including my WD. My good bye to him was so similar.


----------

